

Easily Keep Track of Subscriptions Using spire.io with Join and Part Events - spladow
http://www.spire.io/posts/keeping-track-of-subs.html

======
ibero
Any timeframe for subscription timeouts? I want to know when a user loses
their connection on a mobile app.

~~~
argumentd
We have subscription timeouts working in a feature branch.

We are going to be testing the feature this week, and they should be released
early next week.

Look for another blog post announcement.

